# Spring bar tool / watch tools in general



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Are they all the same or are some watch-specific? Just ordered a leather strap for my Speedmaster '57 and would like to be able to swap straps/bracelets as and when I feel like it.

What about those kits for around a tenner on eBay with all the bits in them. Frightenly cheap I know but are they okay for occasional use such as changing straps, taking the backs off etc? Not planning on taking up watch repair but would like the ability to peek inside the occasional watch or change a battery etc.

Any recommendations?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Buy the best you can afford - - is the general answer - - and you'll likely only buy once  --> you need to think about that one :yes:

The cheapo kits are probably OK, and I think a lot of us on here have tried them and maybe even still have some of the bits, but they are what they are. They will last till you realise how bad they can be and decide to buy a bit better the next time.

You pays yer dosh, takes yer chances :tumbleweed:

Compare the price of a case back knife in a kit that costs a tenner or so, with the price of a half decent knife by itself at maybe £16 to £29 and that's the difference? :huh:


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Hey Steve I bought a cheap set off amazon, about £13 I think, cheap set I know but it's loaded with tools. Now I'm just playing at the moment not serious yet and don't know if I will ever get to the level of watch mender but the kit so far is doing fine. Like Mel said you take your chances, they're fine for me at the min for messing and I'm not touching expensive watches. I thought for £13 it was worth a bash, better than the ones I had, which wasn't any :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

mel said:


> Buy the best you can afford - - is the general answer - - and you'll likely only buy once  --> you need to think about that one :yes:


 Well, looking on Amazon, all the kits between £4 and £20 seem to be the same kit - the only difference I can see between a 10 piece kit and a 300 piece kit is 290 spring bars!

I don't mind spending out on a decent kit as I can bung it through my firm but I don't want to buy stuff I'm never going to use.

As I said, my first and immediate priority is a spring bar tool so that I can change my strap when it comes - perhaps someone can suggest a quality one of those, if quality is required to just remove spring bars!

Looking about, Bergeon make fairly expensive spring bar tools but there are different models.


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

It depends what you're working on a bit as well. I'm still practising and hopefully learning on cheap 70s/ 80s stuff. So I'm not too worried if something isn't quite so.

If I was working on decent (aka expensive) watches, I'd definitely want decent kit. You don't want chewed up screw heads and scratches if possible.

I've got various bits and pieces. Some old. Some antique (I'm fairly sure) and some new to new-ish.

Old-new (as in old unused) screwdrivers are good. Some of the cheap sets in plastic boxes are OK too. (Really!) Some are like poor quality mild steel though. Probably what they are.

I've got a cheap spring bar tool off eBay I've had for ages. Just a fork with a handle. It needed a bit of filing to make it any use. Seems quite decent steel though.

I'll probably make one sometime. (Yeah, together with the thousand other jobs! Of course you will!)

At the end of the day what mel says is right. Buy the best you can. At least that way you get a known quality.


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Have a look on cousins web site, not sure if they deal out of the trade though. They do quite a lot of stuff, some top end and some not so :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks all. I've ordered the Bergeon 6767F spring bar tool for now. I'll let you know whether I change my strap without scratching the watch in the process!


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

Steve D UK said:


> Thanks all. I've ordered the Bergeon 6767F spring bar tool for now. I'll let you know whether I change my strap without scratching the watch in the process!


 Quality! Lovely tool that! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You won't go wrong there.

I have been using a Bergeon staking set and mainspring wonders today on my course. £900+. Each.+VAT

Ouch!

The instructor reckons to properly equip a workshop you are looking at 90-110 grand. One of the cleaning machines alone are £15k

You spring bar tool, with ends that can be replaced for £3, suddenly feels cheap!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

scottswatches said:


> You won't go wrong there.
> 
> I have been using a Bergeon staking set and mainspring wonders today on my course. £900+. Each.+VAT
> 
> ...


 Scott brings up a very valid point, that "better" quality tools often have replaceable parts at the "business end" which makes both practical and financial sense. The best you can afford is often the best measure at "our" hobbyist level - - like my little LIDL ultrasonic is fine for a few watches every now and then, but FFS, it wouldn't last a week in commercial use in a busy workshop. When it dies will I upgrade it? If I have some spare dollars, then YES! if not I will accept the limitations and just replace it! :thumbs_up:

( and buy a new toothbrush for myself - - demoting my current toothie brush down to watch bracelet cleaning :laugh: )


----------



## Amplidyne (Jul 11, 2017)

mel said:


> Scott brings up a very valid point, that "better" quality tools often have replaceable parts at the "business end" which makes both practical and financial sense. The best you can afford is often the best measure at "our" hobbyist level - - like my little LIDL ultrasonic is fine for a few watches every now and then, but FFS, it wouldn't last a week in commercial use in a busy workshop. When it dies will I upgrade it? If I have some spare dollars, then YES! if not I will accept the limitations and just replace it! :thumbs_up:
> 
> ( and buy a new toothbrush for myself - - demoting my current toothie brush down to watch bracelet cleaning :laugh: )


 I've got one of those Lidl ultrasonic cleaners. Seems to do a decent job on all sorts. Good value I thought.

AS you say, "The best you can afford" makes sense for hobbyists.

Now where are those lottery tickets? :biggrin:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> Thanks all. I've ordered the Bergeon 6767F spring bar tool for now. I'll let you know whether I change my strap without scratching the watch in the process!


 Easy peasy, lemon squee..... Anyway, I did it!

Not only did I fit my new strap to my Speedmaster '57, but I've just removed the bracelet from my Tag Aquaracer and cleaned out 6 years of sweat and gunk from between the lugs and on the bracelet ends. Yuk!

Here's my new strap. Omega wanted £360 for the strap and clasp, this one cost me £17.75 delivered! Can't recommend the Bergeon 6767F enough. £14.20 delivered.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Steve D UK said:


> Easy peasy, lemon squee..... Anyway, I did it!
> 
> Not only did I fit my new strap to my Speedmaster '57, but I've just removed the bracelet from my Tag Aquaracer and cleaned out 6 years of sweat and gunk from between the lugs and on the bracelet ends. Yuk!
> 
> Here's my new strap. Omega wanted £360 for the strap and clasp, this one cost me £17.75 delivered! Can't recommend the Bergeon 6767F enough. £14.20 delivered.


 The 6767F is a great little tool...I have one in my kit....and @scottswatches...there's a very nice 'Star' (Bergeon) staking set in the SC...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm waiting for the price to come down @Roger the Dodger :thumbs_up:

Plus I have to see where my priorities are. Big new website relaunch is about to happen, and I have to keep some pennies for that. Staking sets, jeweling tool, spring wonders might all have to wait a while


----------

